# anery hurricane



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

right heres a pic of my anery hurricane, can someone tell me the possible reasons behind the colouring to the top end and the amount of diffusion to the saddles. what possibilitys are there for this, genetic wise


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

1. What were his parents?

2. Are you sure he's just an Anery Motley?

He looks amazingly like the photos of "Ice" corns I've seen (Lava + Anery) - and rather like a male Anery Dilute, too.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> 1. What were his parents?
> 
> 2. Are you sure he's just an Anery Motley?
> 
> He looks amazingly like the photos of "Ice" corns I've seen (Lava + Anery) - and rather like a male Anery Dilute, too.


 
thats the problem, i got it from a local shop, they got it from an importer/wholesaler(who supplys loads of shops), who got it from the states:lol2:, so ive no way of knowing the parentage, just trying to thing what to pair it too to prove? ive always suspected(and hoped lol) its not just an anery mot but not sure what lol

I dont think hes too bad for an 05 snake for £60:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd put it to a known Lava first, personally.

If you get all hypo-looking offspring, you've worked out he's an Ice.

If you get all normals, you know you've got het Ice babies


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> I'd put it to a known Lava first, personally.
> 
> If you get all hypo-looking offspring, you've worked out he's an Ice.
> 
> If you get all normals, you know you've got het Ice babies


 
Thanks, so could be an expensive girlfriend for him:lol2:, lava mot would be even dearer, sorry better:lol2: and there was me going to put him to an anery mot or stripe:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah good luck finding a lava mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ps, i said abou tposs being dilute ages ago too, stunning snake


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow hes stunning!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah good luck finding a lava mate :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ps, i said abou tposs being dilute ages ago too, stunning snake


 

are they hard to find?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There are several breeders in Europe who are proving out the Dilute genes now... so it's possible you could find one.

Aside from breeding it to a Lava, I'd be inclined to breed it to something you KNOW does not carry hypo at all - and preferably something not-anery just because Dilute hasn't been tested out thoroughly in terms of producing non-anery Dilute offspring - and keep back a fair number of the babies for breeding in future. Breeding to a bloodred or Okeetee might do it - both of them have enough black under and around the red to make the dilute effect visible in the second generation. If it were me, it'd be to the bloodred, because if he IS dilute, Dilute Granite would be sweet


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> There are several breeders in Europe who are proving out the Dilute genes now... so it's possible you could find one.
> 
> Aside from breeding it to a Lava, I'd be inclined to breed it to something you KNOW does not carry hypo at all - and preferably something not-anery just because Dilute hasn't been tested out thoroughly in terms of producing non-anery Dilute offspring - and keep back a fair number of the babies for breeding in future. Breeding to a bloodred or Okeetee might do it - both of them have enough black under and around the red to make the dilute effect visible in the second generation. If it were me, it'd be to the bloodred, because if he IS dilute, Dilute Granite would be sweet


thanks, i have a pretty bloodred thats female, so thats a possibility:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> are they hard to find?


are you serious? lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> are you serious? lol


yeah, i know ive drooled over yours:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:, but i was wondering generally how difficult they are to get in the uk. they aren't a morph that ive noticed much, so unsure if they are rare, or rocking horse sh*t rare:lol2:


----------

